# Poor Fizzy Dave



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I posted earlier this week that my Fizzy had a serious reaction to his booster vaccination ( poor little chap) 
I really thought he wasn't going to pull through  
Anyway he is over the worst and behaving like his normal happy self but 
he now has a huge lump on his neck ( I know this is a common reaction & have spoken to my vet about it ) 
i just feel so sorry for him  also he has got really runny eyes , which I guess may be something to do with his little body fighting the reaction ( as he never has runny eyes and it started the day after his booster ) .. I am cleaning them often with eye cleaner I get from my vets , I just hate to see him getting tear stains ( only under one eye , the eye with white hair around it )

Fizzy says can he get some chihuahua get well hugs please


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

awww no poor fizzy dave  hugs from the lowenchi gang <3 hope he gets better soon xxx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico says " HI Fizzy Dave"









"I give you Get Well chi licks instead of hug... they R much better..."


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Poor guy! Runny eyes after something like that are a sign of the body trying to 'detox' the bad stuff (at least that's what I've noticed in Zoey).


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Runny eyes after something like that are a sign of the body trying to 'detox' the bad stuff (at least that's what I've noticed in Zoey).



That's what I was thinking too ..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jan896 said:


> Chico says " HI Fizzy Dave"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Jan,hope he gets better soon,i don't have my dogs vaccinated anymore


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Get well soon Fizzy! Glad to hear the worst is behind him, hope the rest of his symptoms clear up soon 
Hugs from Reese and Miley!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw get well soon Fizzy!! Pip and Roo send kisses!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww poor lil guy....that happen to bonnie she got a lump on her neck too....


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

so glad to hear he is doing better


----------

